# 10 Months Still no PR card



## lethal_dose (Jun 22, 2010)

I landed in Canada August 2011, came back to UAE and have given a friends address to receive the PR card. I got the SIN cards and the Healthcards for me and my family but still no PR card. When checking in the site, it wouldn't accept the Confirmation of Permanent resident number. I know that when I am ready to go back, I can get travel documents from the consulate. But just wanted to ask if anyone faced the same problem and how did you deal with it?


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

It took me around that length of time to get mine. My wife's was quicker. We landed in Vancouver and I called the call centre to check progress. I know they changed the process whereby I could not get it mailed. They wrote to me and I had to attend the office in Vancouver with my proof of I'd and landing papers and collect my card.


----------



## lethal_dose (Jun 22, 2010)

DavidHudson said:


> It took me around that length of time to get mine. My wife's was quicker. We landed in Vancouver and I called the call centre to check progress. I know they changed the process whereby I could not get it mailed. They wrote to me and I had to attend the office in Vancouver with my proof of I'd and landing papers and collect my card.


Then I guess I'll use travel documents and claim the card when reaching there , thanks


----------

